# Time For Another Sleeve - Tattoo



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

As the title says, i'm gonan have another sleeve done but on my right arm this time.

Currently got a jap sleeve right now, 3 koi on my arm, top to bottom is covered... Here's a few shot's of it so you can get a idea of what it looks like...




























I'm gonna get my right arm done, currently got the Virgin Mary on there...










I wanna keep this arm black & grey... Looking at getting my girls name in calligraphy on the inside of bicep, then clouds around the bottom and filling the arm up.... Also looking at getting a scroll and these couple of images on there but tweeked a little bit... Fancy these 2 angels...



















Looking at getting a scroll on arm too with a quote, maybe "Anyone can give up, it's the easiest thing in the world to do. But to hold it together when everyone else would understand if you fell apart, that's true strength." if I can get it to fit properly with a nice font...

Any tattooists on here got any decent thoughts about how it sounds or flows?...


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Im considering a tattoo but could never think of what I would have. I couldn't have a sleeve tattoo but think they look awesome


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Very nice mate I like them, wouldnt be able to suggest one personally I prefer the Samoan style tattoo's which im hoping to get next year


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

love both the tatts, you thinking of putting one of the two images on forearm, think virgin mary is too big to put another image around


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

I wanted this tattoo but changed my mind in the tattoo shop

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/picturegalleries/howaboutthat/5230467/No-Regrets-The-Best-Worst-and-Most-Ridiculous-Tattoos-Ever.html


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

How long did your sleeve take to finish mate?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

nice mate.....yes def include SOME scrolls not 1 bro.....will look good.......why dont u have good at the top and merging into bad at the bottom.....angels etc....and then skulls/reaper at the bottom....will look awesome


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ur tats are good 1s...but i think virgin marys, crying angels and jesus look depressing. should get some black n grey bio-mechanics or sumin...show the machine inside ;-)


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

There was a dude on the news once who had a full english breakfast tattoo'd on his head lol

http://bacontoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/bacon-tat-head.jpg


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> There was a dude on the news once who had a full english breakfast tattoo'd on his head lol
> 
> http://bacontoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/bacon-tat-head.jpg


That is so sad!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

bighead1985 said:


> That is so sad!


WTF lol why would anybody have this done to them?? I bet he woke up in the morning with a hangover and thought 'Oh Dear' lol


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just found a few ideas for anyone considering a tattoo....... You can upload your own pictures showing us once you have had it done

Leg Tattoo

Forehead Tattoo

Hot babe


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> WTF lol why would anybody have this done to them?? I bet he woke up in the morning with a hangover and thought 'Oh Dear' lol


Search google and some of the tattoos are just idiotic beyond belief!!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

SOME OF THESE TATTOOS ARE FCUKIN STUPID.......WHAT TW4TS


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> SOME OF THESE TATTOOS ARE FCUKIN STUPID.......WHAT TW4TS


Some of them cant be real???? Surely???


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

barsnack said:


> love both the tatts, you thinking of putting one of the two images on forearm, think virgin mary is too big to put another image around


Wanna have a scroll coming round on forearm, having the angel with the sad face on front of wrist, looking at bottom of quote, maybe have it with my tattoos if I can get it big enough and looking good enough, bit of a joke...

Looking at having my girls name on inside of my bicep, clouds around virgin mary and that, clouds down arm too, so everything looks 'heavenly' as such..



Dizzee! said:


> How long did your sleeve take to finish mate?


15 hours mate..



barrettmma said:


> nice mate.....yes def include SOME scrolls not 1 bro.....will look good.......why dont u have good at the top and merging into bad at the bottom.....angels etc....and then skulls/reaper at the bottom....will look awesome


Feelin' the one as the quote I like is pretty big, might get something else there instead... yeah, sounds good... not feeling the skulls/reaper, might get angel fighting a devil or something...



JANIKvonD said:


> ur tats are good 1s...but i think virgin marys, crying angels and jesus look depressing. should get some black n grey bio-mechanics or sumin...show the machine inside ;-)


cheers mate... not feeling the bio-mechanics, look **** poor I think personally.. all my tattoo's mean something to me... also got 'only god can judge me' in spanish on my chest going around just below my neck...

booked in for consultation an to show designs on 30th July... Start gettin' it done end of Aug hopefully wohoo...

can't wait getting it done at London Tattoo, the home of London Ink...


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BBK said:


> 15 hours mate..


Thats quite quick is it not? How many sessions did you have?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Have thought about getting something based on this for a few years but never taken the steps to just do it


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Have thought about getting something based on this for a few years but never taken the steps to just do it


Lol personally i'd carry on not taking steps too :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> There was a dude on the news once who had a full english breakfast tattoo'd on his head lol
> 
> http://bacontoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/bacon-tat-head.jpg


Should be shot just for the sake of it


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol personally i'd carry on not taking steps too :laugh:


I like japanese but its all a bit the same as everyone else and i like things that are a bit different.

Heres his back


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Should be shot just for the sake of it


did you ever go through with your religios tatt rapetor


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> did you ever go through with your religios tatt rapetor


Yeah was you gonna get some beads or a self high five or something ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> did you ever go through with your religios tatt rapetor


Don't know if that was intentional but it's quite fitting!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

barsnack said:


> did you ever go through with your religios tatt rapetor


Not yet, but may do in the future



retro-mental said:


> Yeah was you gonna get some beads or a self high five or something ?


Lol yeah but its different from tattoing my and chest black


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Not yet, but may do in the future
> 
> Lol yeah but its different from tattoing my and chest black


What different as in the same as hundreds of other people ? When i said based on this tattoo i ment based and not the same, I am thinking about getting 2 black half sleeves, Not only do i like the tattoo, It is also a bold statement and the fact that i have psoriasis on my arms makes the fact that i cannot get anything with detail in it tattooed on me

But hey each to there own and if you want some beads then thats up to you. Personally i am not looking for people to like my tattoo other than me if i get it done plus the missus wanted to be with a black man so this is my only way of pleasing her !!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Was gonna get F off tattooed on my cock ..................too many letters tho !

Rep


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> I like japanese but its all a bit the same as everyone else and i like things that are a bit different.
> 
> Heres his back


equally as shite as the front.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Was gonna get F off tattooed on my cock ..................too many letters tho !
> 
> Rep


you should get Rep on your hand, incase you foget who you are


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

bighead1985 said:


> So this thread made me look into Tattoos again. I always liked the thought of "Pain is weakness leaving the body" tattooed on my forearm or something as it is Something that we all follow/live by im sure. When I was searching tattoos on google image I come across weird/funny tattoos. This is WEIRD At first I thought it was sick but then I couldnt stop laughing!!! Why would you do that???
> 
> DUDE! This is general...I really didn't wanna see that
> 
> http://news.bmezine.com/2008/02/13/the-anal-starfish-tattoo/


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I know your all loved up n engaged mate but having a girls name on you is never a good move. However if you really want to then choose some lettering that will be easy to cover up. if things go pairshape in 10-20 Years then your new woman ain't gonna like someone else's name on you. Thin lettering or having it in Chinese or Latin or something so it's not obviously a name.

Like the idea of the other writing though mate


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Thats quite quick is it not? How many sessions did you have?


Took around 2 years - 2 1/2 years, didn't get tattooed in the summer, just kept it to winter, spring & autum...



retro-mental said:


> Have thought about getting something based on this for a few years but never taken the steps to just do it


Rather not have all that blackwork LOL



Sk1nny said:


> I know your all loved up n engaged mate but having a girls name on you is never a good move. However if you really want to then choose some lettering that will be easy to cover up. if things go pairshape in 10-20 Years then your new woman ain't gonna like someone else's name on you. Thin lettering or having it in Chinese or Latin or something so it's not obviously a name.
> 
> Like the idea of the other writing though mate


Know what your saying mate, totally...

It's gonna be in inner bicep, so everybody won't be seeing it unless I get the guns out for a pose :laugh:

I've already got some chinese on me for a first tattoo, don't really feel for any latin and don't fancy anymore spanish... don't wanna be like a massive language machine LOL

Here's the style in which I want it;


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Only when you get the guns out pmsl all the time then lol. Your body mate and it's a nice style of writing. If things dont work out you can always just stick to girls with the same name


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Haha! Nic's mate said she was flickin' thru my Facebook and had a laugh about all the gym photos LOL

Haha! Like the style of thinkin' :laugh:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Talking of Facebook did I see on there that your thinking of getting your new sleeve at London ink? I get all my ink from my dad and brother. My bro is getting seriously good. My dad is oldschool having been a pro tattooist for 40 years. I prefer the classic jap stuff my dad does but my bro is a pretty advanced artist


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry!!! Its gone!!! I just wanted to share my find thats all!!!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Talking of Facebook did I see on there that your thinking of getting your new sleeve at London ink? I get all my ink from my dad and brother. My bro is getting seriously good. My dad is oldschool having been a pro tattooist for 40 years. I prefer the classic jap stuff my dad does but my bro is a pretty advanced artist


Yes mate, goin' down on 30th July with designs an for consultation then to book the date and time... Wanna pop in your dads shop an see his work, interested... Love gettin' ink


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Like your sleeve.. looks great, looking forward to seeing the next work.. I wouldnt have any crying angels or Jesus crying etc.. those are dam depressing.. everything else sounds good.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Bulk1 said:


> Like your sleeve.. looks great, looking forward to seeing the next work.. I wouldnt have any crying angels or Jesus crying etc.. those are dam depressing.. everything else sounds good.


Cheers mate... I like the messed up stuff, bit trippy.. Wanna see if I can get the sad angel with my tattoos on, make it look a bit like me....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

barsnack said:


> you should get Rep on your hand, incase you foget who you are


bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahha

Grow up you tool !!! thousands of us sign our name after post

REP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Replicator said:


> bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahha
> 
> Grow up you tool !!! thousands of us sign our name after post
> 
> REP


Thats a lie and you know it

Jpaycheck


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Thats a lie and you know it
> 
> Jpaycheck


since your probably only a member of one board thats all you would Know 

REP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Replicator said:


> since your probably only a member of one board thats all you would Know
> 
> REP


TBH your the only poster I know who signs his name after every post. I'm on 3 boards, but i'm glad you do, really I am, howelse would I know who had written it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I had to laugh that you negged me for that...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> TBH your the only poster I know who signs his name after every post. I'm on 3 boards, but i'm glad you do, really I am, howelse would I know who had written it.


if you and whats his name Bartuck or whatever it is have a problem with me signing my posts........ DONT read them .........to pick up on it and be sarcastic about it shows your immaturity in my book.

REP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Replicator said:


> if you and whats his name Bartuck or whatever it is have a problem with me signing my posts........ DONT read them .........to pick up on it and be sarcastic about it shows your immaturity in my book.
> 
> REP


Ouch! Sorry, I didn't realise you were so sensitive.

Note to self 15th July, Rep on period.

Jpaycheck


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Ouch! Sorry, I didn't realise you were so sensitive.
> 
> Note to self 15th July, Rep on period.
> 
> Jpaycheck


yea ..now go play with your lego LEPTON

REP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Replicator said:


> yea ..now go play with your lego LEPTON
> 
> REP


'A lepton is an elementary particle and a fundamental constituent of matter. The best known of all leptons is the electron which governs nearly all of chemistry as it is found in atoms and is directly tied to all chemical properties'

Well I wouldn't say I was that important but thanks. Are you suggesting I have some kind of connection with the Lego company? I assure you I have no alternative interests, and have never mentioned lego prices. However if you wish to buy any mecano then I can hook you up.

Edit: Jpaycheck


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I think what we all need to know is do you refer to your self as rep in normal conversation? Ie " the rep likes young men in shorts" instead of "I like young men in shorts"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh I do love abit of a lovers tiff on 'ere! :laugh:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Sk1nny said:


> I think what we all need to know is do you refer to your self as rep in normal conversation? Ie " the rep likes young men in shorts" instead of "I like young men in shorts"


Get back in your pram mate your out of your depth SKINNY ****.

I dealt with ****s like you at school ...ganging up and picking on 1 person when each and everyone one of you are just cowardly pieces of sh1t who ate pavement when I got a hold of each one on their own

Now **** off

Rep

ps) Leptons are among the lowest forms of life!!!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Is op mexican?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Get back in your pram mate your of your depth SKINNY ****.
> 
> I dealt with ****s like you at school ...ganging up and picking on 1 person when each and everyone one of you are just cowardly pieces of sh1t who ate pavement when I got a hold of each one on their own
> 
> ...


But luckily this hard upbringing of yours gave you the tools to grow into a well balanced individual :whistling:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think some body needs a hug!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Sk1nny said:


> But luckily this hard upbringing of yours gave you the tools to grow into a well balanced individual :whistling:


well balanced enough not to go having a dig at someone for no reason whatsoever and accusing them of being gay .

That is character assassination and you my friend on another board I am a member of would most definitely get banned for such a post.

I am now going to leave this thread as I really have no time for this childish behavior

I hope you get better

Goodbye

REP


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Actually I never used it to categorise your sexuality. I used it as an example sentence to help you answer my question "do you refer to yourself in the third person?" but if you took it that way i can't help that. I certainly don't think my posts have been offensive in any way and feel a less angry individual may have found this an opportunity to show their ability to laugh at ones self. After all taking ones self too seriously can alienate others and make it difficult to develop "normal" relationships. Again that wasn't an accusation but if you feel that reflects any part of your personality I can't be held responsible for this.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> Is op mexican?


Why? :laugh:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I lolled at the Mexican comment. You do look like you have a bit of ****** in you Jae


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Actually I never used it to categorise your sexuality. I used it as an example sentence to help you answer my question "do you refer to yourself in the third person?" but if you took it that way i can't help that. I certainly don't think my posts have been offensive in any way and feel a less angry individual may have found this an opportunity to show their ability to laugh at ones self. After all taking ones self too seriously can alienate others and make it difficult to develop "normal" relationships. Again that wasn't an accusation but if you feel that reflects any part of your personality I can't be held responsible for this.


Hey mate. I'm with you completly. I am the person who mosts likes to have a laugh and talks balls on here, but there are a few on here that just don't get that humour or don't wish to take part in it. Its a delicate thing. I often view someones previous posts to see if they have a sense of humour before the japes commence. Its best to just let this one lie I think.

No offence meant to you Replicator if you think anything here is putting you in a derogatory light.

So, back to the fun and games guys.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

lol. that is all.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Replicator said:


> bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahha
> 
> Grow up you tool !!! thousands of us sign our name after post
> 
> REP


are you available for parties???


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

tats look well mate


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

After reading this thread I decided to get my first tattoo. Check out my new Avi. Little bit red but well happy and half sleeve for the next one!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Looking good mate are you having the other tattoos the op suggested too? Lol what does it say mate?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Some of My fav's. Im thinking of having something similar along the lines of these.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Looking good mate are you having the other tattoos the op suggested too? Lol what does it say mate?


It is "Pain is weakness leaving the body" But I had it done in Latin. Not sure what but want a half sleeve for sure..............

Ive got the bug!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Looking good mate, you'll be covered in no time


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

My latest tat


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

super addictive eh


----------

